# Gulf State Park Pier - Gulf Shores, AL 2/20/10



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Arrived at the pier at about 3pm. It was pretty packed all along the right side of the pier going out because of the southeast to northwest wind, so I went right to the very end of the pier end and fished into the wind. I brought my usual jumbo rolling cooler full of an assortment of thawed baits, but the only thing I took out at first was a big mullet that I cut up into cutbait. First cast....white trout...second cast...white trout....third cast...white trout...all small, but perfect bait size. Went on like this for about45 min and I managed to put about 15 small white trout in the cooler....then the whiting started biting. So get this, I hate whiting! I don't eat fish and I have never managed to catch anything on them as bait, so I hate catching them. I know everyone loves them, but I don't, I'm sorry. I caught a few big ones, but gave them to a regular I fish with on the pier and the other 20-30 smaller ones got tossed back. Later on in the evening around 6pm the white trout starting biting again and got to put a few more in the cooler. At about 7:30pm I was on my VERY last piece of cut mullet and I hooked into a monster redfish. It was crazy cause when I set the hook on the fish he didnt fight...just layed there and let me pull him in...I thought I had a stingray, but about 10ft from getting him to the pier net he took off! I fought for about another 2-3 min and got him close again....then he spit the hook:banghead The crowd that was around me got to see it though when it surfacednext to the pier and thats really all that mattered. That was pretty much the last fishI caught tonight. I seen another redfish caught about 20min after I lost mine. It was smaller, about 30in. There was also a nice 3ft shark caught at the end too. I tried for shark on my two big rods with a mullet head, a whole white trout and a whole pinfish, but nothing. Very fun day though and can't wait for next weekend cause I start vacation from work so that means ALOT of fishing!!!


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sounds like a fun day......


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

It was a pretty good day on the pier overall. Good report! :clap

Plenty of small fish, but few big ones. I fished for sheepshead (with live shrimp) most of the day and only caught one. Oh well, it will get MUCH better soon. The whiting bite was off the chain at times and I caught 30-35 in an hour and half(until sundown). I released a dozen or more smaller ones and gave away a dozen12"rs to an old friend and made a couple of new friends with the rest.

I probably saw you out there @ 3-3:30 on the end (east side?). You were working the white trout over!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I was the dude wearing the khaki coveralls on the east side and keeping all the trout(big and especially small). It was such a good day and its a good sign that the fish are coming back. Hope the big mullet get close again soon, cause I need bait!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *PAWGhunter (2/23/2010)*Yeah, I was the dude wearing the khaki coveralls on the east side and keeping all the trout(big and especially small). It was such a good day and its a good sign that the fish are coming back. Hope the big mullet get close again soon, cause I need bait!


where do you get your mullet?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I love some fresh fried whiting. I gotta get down there. Will be down at the west beach pass area during the middle of april. Hopw they are still biting.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

> *BigBrandon (3/4/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *PAWGhunter (2/23/2010)*Yeah, I was the dude wearing the khaki coveralls on the east side and keeping all the trout(big and especially small). It was such a good day and its a good sign that the fish are coming back. Hope the big mullet get close again soon, cause I need bait!
> ...


I get them from two places. For fresh mullet I go to Jemisons Bait Shop(<SPAN class=tel><SPAN class=value>251-873-4695) on the way to Dauphin Island, they are I think $1.75 eachand for frozen mullet I go to Shirley's Bait & Tackle(<SPAN class=phonetxt>251-438-6010) and they are $1.50 each. The Shirley's mullet are frozen rock hard and take a long time to thaw, so get a few days in advance.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Since we dont have PFF flags, lets all decide on something to identify us! Some kind of streamer or something on a pier cart or something. What are yalls thoughts?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *badazzchef (3/4/2010)*Since we dont have PFF flags, lets all decide on something to identify us! Some kind of streamer or something on a pier cart or something. What are yalls thoughts?


go to the top of the page to PFF gear and buy some stickers to have on something you bring with you


----------

